# Soo, the new Hideo Kojima game Death Stranding



## moon (Jun 15, 2016)

I still haven't finished Metal Gear Solid - Phantom Pain, but apparently neither did Konami.
However the new Kojima game looks really good, interesting and slightly bizarre.
I'm not sure what all the tubes coming out of the dead sea creatures are but the protagonist looks like he has had some kind of male ectopic pregnancy (the scar on his belly), no females? Oil on his hands and dead sea creatures = pollution??
The oil could also symbolise blood on his hands, the child disappears just before this happens, and this could refer to 'the sins of the fathers' in not taking care of the environment for future generations..



Also the William Blake poem Auguries of Innocence at the beginning of the trailer is a sort of ode to nature and warning of mistreating life on the planet

To see a World in a Grain of Sand
And a Heaven in a Wild Flower
Hold Infinity in the palm of your hand
And Eternity in an hour


Spoiler: Full poem here



To see a World in a Grain of Sand
And a Heaven in a Wild Flower
Hold Infinity in the palm of your hand
And Eternity in an hour
A Robin Red breast in a Cage
Puts all Heaven in a Rage
A Dove house filld with Doves & Pigeons
Shudders Hell thr' all its regions
A dog starvd at his Masters Gate
Predicts the ruin of the State
A Horse misusd upon the Road
Calls to Heaven for Human blood
Each outcry of the hunted Hare
A fibre from the Brain does tear
A Skylark wounded in the wing
A Cherubim does cease to sing
The Game Cock clipd & armd for fight
Does the Rising Sun affright
Every Wolfs & Lions howl
Raises from Hell a Human Soul
The wild deer, wandring here & there
Keeps the Human Soul from Care
The Lamb misusd breeds Public Strife
And yet forgives the Butchers knife
The Bat that flits at close of Eve
Has left the Brain that wont Believe
The Owl that calls upon the Night
Speaks the Unbelievers fright
He who shall hurt the little Wren
Shall never be belovd by Men
He who the Ox to wrath has movd
Shall never be by Woman lovd
The wanton Boy that kills the Fly
Shall feel the Spiders enmity
He who torments the Chafers Sprite
Weaves a Bower in endless Night
The Catterpiller on the Leaf
Repeats to thee thy Mothers grief
Kill not the Moth nor Butterfly
For the Last Judgment draweth nigh
He who shall train the Horse to War
Shall never pass the Polar Bar
The Beggars Dog & Widows Cat
Feed them & thou wilt grow fat
The Gnat that sings his Summers Song
Poison gets from Slanders tongue
The poison of the Snake & Newt
Is the sweat of Envys Foot
The poison of the Honey Bee
Is the Artists Jealousy
The Princes Robes & Beggars Rags
Are Toadstools on the Misers Bags
A Truth thats told with bad intent
Beats all the Lies you can invent
It is right it should be so
Man was made for Joy & Woe
And when this we rightly know
Thro the World we safely go
Joy & Woe are woven fine
A Clothing for the soul divine
Under every grief & pine
Runs a joy with silken twine
The Babe is more than swadling Bands
Throughout all these Human Lands
Tools were made & Born were hands
Every Farmer Understands
Every Tear from Every Eye
Becomes a Babe in Eternity
This is caught by Females bright
And returnd to its own delight
The Bleat the Bark Bellow & Roar
Are Waves that Beat on Heavens Shore
The Babe that weeps the Rod beneath
Writes Revenge in realms of Death
The Beggars Rags fluttering in Air
Does to Rags the Heavens tear
The Soldier armd with Sword & Gun
Palsied strikes the Summers Sun
The poor Mans Farthing is worth more
Than all the Gold on Africs Shore
One Mite wrung from the Labrers hands
Shall buy & sell the Misers Lands
Or if protected from on high
Does that whole Nation sell & buy
He who mocks the Infants Faith
Shall be mockd in Age & Death
He who shall teach the Child to Doubt
The rotting Grave shall neer get out
He who respects the Infants faith
Triumphs over Hell & Death
The Childs Toys & the Old Mans Reasons
Are the Fruits of the Two seasons
The Questioner who sits so sly
Shall never know how to Reply
He who replies to words of Doubt
Doth put the Light of Knowledge out
The Strongest Poison ever known
Came from Caesars Laurel Crown
Nought can Deform the Human Race
Like to the Armours iron brace
When Gold & Gems adorn the Plow
To peaceful Arts shall Envy Bow
A Riddle or the Crickets Cry
Is to Doubt a fit Reply
The Emmets Inch & Eagles Mile
Make Lame Philosophy to smile
He who Doubts from what he sees
Will neer Believe do what you Please
If the Sun & Moon should Doubt
Theyd immediately Go out
To be in a Passion you Good may Do
But no Good if a Passion is in you
The Whore & Gambler by the State
Licencd build that Nations Fate
The Harlots cry from Street to Street
Shall weave Old Englands winding Sheet
The Winners Shout the Losers Curse
Dance before dead Englands Hearse
Every Night & every Morn
Some to Misery are Born
Every Morn and every Night
Some are Born to sweet delight
Some are Born to sweet delight
Some are Born to Endless Night
We are led to Believe a Lie
When we see not Thro the Eye
Which was Born in a Night to perish in a Night
When the Soul Slept in Beams of Light
God Appears & God is Light
To those poor Souls who dwell in Night
But does a Human Form Display
To those who Dwell in Realms of day


----------



## moon (Jun 15, 2016)

Weirdly enough a mate has just sent me this picture of a dead baby dolphin washed up on the Thames today.. 



Spoiler


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 21, 2018)

How have I only just heard of this today? Looks gorgeous and bizarre


----------



## tommers (Nov 1, 2019)

Out soon.

(long) review here: Death Stranding: The Kotaku Review

Personally, I like the fact that the most hyped game ever is a literal walking simulator filled with fetch quests.  Well done Hideo.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 1, 2019)

This a PS4 exclusive?


----------



## tommers (Nov 1, 2019)

cybershot said:


> This a PS4 exclusive?



coming on PC too but not sure if that is next week as well. Think it's just PS4 to start.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 1, 2019)

Hopefully it comes to Xbox as well. Am happy to wait 5 years.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 7, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Looks gorgeous and bizarre


This 

I reckon I'll get a copy at some point. Not straight away though, as I'm still playing Borderlands and it sounds like you'll need to invest quite a bit of time in this.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 7, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> This
> 
> I reckon I'll get a copy at some point. Not straight away though, as I'm still playing Borderlands and it sounds like you'll need to invest quite a bit of time in this.



How you finding Borderlands? I'm loving it


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 7, 2019)

AverageJoe said:


> How you finding Borderlands? I'm loving it


Yeah, I’m enjoying it although I haven’t been properly drawn into it yet like I was with the previous games.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 7, 2019)

Wait until you find Ice T. Then it ramps up MUTHAFUCKAS!!!

*pew pew pew*


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 24, 2019)

So anyway, back to Death Stranding. Has anyone actually played it? Sounds like it's another brave choice ... but fundamentally fucking nonsense. I haven't seen anything to make me want to play it. And I played The Last Guardian ...  to the end.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 24, 2019)

From what I’ve seen there’s a bit too much back and forth and tediousness. Not for me.

which is a shame. I loved MGS V


----------



## tommers (Dec 2, 2019)

Asked for it for Xmas.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 31, 2019)

tommers said:


> Asked for it for Xmas.



Well, I didn't but I got it anyway. Having watched me spending hours walking around playing The Long Dark, my wife surmised that I'd probably enjoy being a post(apocalyptic)man in a weird Japanese game. She may be right.

It's take me a while to settle into it and I had to go back a couple of hours after I figured out distance matters (both length of delivery and item being delivered to right destination), but I'm ... intrigued.

The text size is (again, as it's not just this game) proving a bit of a drag - I'm not sat that far away from my big telly, but enough that I have to keep moving forward to read things, which is annoying and has meant it's taken me a few hours just to get all the controls and I've made some annoying cockups as a result (see above) having mis-read some things. Can't find any accessibility options to improve it.

Even so, it's got it's hooks into me. I am saying "What the fuck???!!" quite a lot, but in a good way . It's dark and weird and I think I like it.

tommers did you get your wish?


----------



## tommers (Dec 31, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> Well, I didn't but I got it anyway. Having watched me spending hours walking around playing The Long Dark, my wife surmised that I'd probably enjoy being a post(apocalyptic)man in a weird Japanese game. She may be right.
> 
> It's take me a while to settle into it and I had to go back a couple of hours after I figured out distance matters (both length of delivery and item being delivered to right destination), but I'm ... intrigued.
> 
> ...


Yes. I've had about an hour and a half free to play it since, which is always the problem I have with PS4 games, but I liked it.

My brother said he had heard that it takes ages to deliver stuff and "it looks beautiful but you're not doing much". Which sounds kind of perfect tbh.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 31, 2019)

tommers said:


> Yes. I've had about an hour and a half free to play it since, which is always the problem I have with PS4 games, but I liked it.
> 
> My brother said he had heard that it takes ages to deliver stuff and "it looks beautiful but you're not doing much". Which sounds kind of perfect tbh.



I'm 11 hours in and I've decided it's basically the ultimate inventory/fetch quest management game, which keeps you busy whilst the story unfolds around you.

Keep delivering stuff, it makes more and more sense.

I'm actually surprised to say that I really like it


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 31, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> I'm 11 hours in and I've decided it's basically the ultimate inventory/fetch quest management game, which keeps you busy whilst the story unfolds around you.
> 
> Keep delivering stuff, it makes more and more sense.
> 
> I'm actually surprised to say that I really like it


I've not played it...but apparently it gets really good when you complete it and have finished fetching.  Or something like that.


----------



## tommers (Jan 1, 2020)

Came downstairs and everybody was either asleep or busy. Great, I thought, quick delivery. So I'm dropping the body into the incinerator just as everybody comes down.

Daughter: Is that a body? What are you doing with it?

Deadman: Burn the baby as well.

Daughter: what? What baby? Is there a baby?

Sam drops the f bomb

Son: Mum! Daddy's playing a game about burning babies and they just said the f word!


Sigh.


----------



## tommers (Jan 1, 2020)

Quite enjoying that the two characters I have met so far are called Deadman and Die Hardman.

Bodes well.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 27, 2020)

I picked up a cheap copy recently and started playing last night. It looks great, but so far it's been about 75% cut scenes. Hopefully it becomes a bit more free roam soon so I can explore properly.


----------

